# HP ink system failure



## KlJones (May 18, 2007)

Hello. I've gotten a dreaded error messae on my HP 3300 all-in-one printer/fax/scanner/copier. 

Ink system failure
oxc18a0106

My son tried to use the printer and when he did I heard from downstairs the noise it made. I've tried the "master" reset supplied on other sites, but it hasn't done the trick. Someone said that they had a problem with a gear and considering the noise it may sounds reasonable. I wanted to check with the good folks here to see what you had to say. You were a great help the last time I had an issue. I am far from a pro, so please respond in layman's terms. 

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

You've got me confuzzled a bit on the model - are you meaning the LaserJet 3300mfp?

If it is so, and what you are hearing sounds like a mad ratchet being attacked by a chain saw, then yes, the drive gear on the main motor has cracked and needs replacing (a common problem in this particular model which was rectified in the replacement model, the 3310). The fix is rather simple, if you can get at the problem in the first place, which is opening up the lower body of the machine, removing the affending gear from the drive shaft (which should be easy, since being cracked, would allow it to pop right off) and pressing a new gear back on (which isn't easy - 'natch!).

And speaking of not easy, FINDING these parts ain't either! The 3300 isn't old enough yet to either gather many spare parts, or aftermarket goodies from the likes of fixyourownprinter.com and others... BUT I found one...

http://www.impactcomputers.com/hp-laserjet-3300-mfp-parts-internal-parts-and-assemblies.html

Hope that helps.

A-N


----------



## KlJones (May 18, 2007)

My specific model is the HP Photosmart 3310xi All-in-One. The only time it made the horrific sound was the other day. Now when you turn it on and off it sounds like it is calibrating then comes up with the "ink system failure" message. I'll take a look inside tomorrow to see if I can find the gear you are talking about. Thanks so much for replying, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah - ye old PhotoSmart that's built like an Espon/Brother hybrid... yes, these are the rage of HP these days, and the scourge as well.

This type uses the #02 individual ink BOTTLES - note on the BOTTLES... this means that the print heads are way inside this beastie, and can not be fixed by the consumer. This is why HP had a swap-warranty on these types of machines. What you need to do is contact HP and tell them what is going on. They in turn will either issue you a RA number and authorize a swap of your machine for a rebuilt version of your same printer (your machine would then become the next in line for rebuilding, and you would be off with a 'new' machine) or tell you that it is no longer covered.

The grinding you are hearing is probably the heads pushing against the left side of it's travel carriage, having somehow gone past it's stop sensor. If this were a normal HP, where the carriage and cartidges were open to the world, it would be fixable (not easy, but fixable) by you or I. But since it is burried within the bowels of this beastie, it's best to let an expert fix it. There is only one problem though - age. I'm not sure if HP still covers this machine, and unless you got the extended warranty from WalMart (the xi gives it away), HP may charge for the repair.

A-N

PS - DO NOT crack it open to look for that gear! The description I gave before was for a completely different HP Printer. HP does tend to unfortunately reuse their model numbers on some things.


----------



## KlJones (May 18, 2007)

I bought the unit from Sam's Club in November of '05 and contacted HP today via web site to see what they say. It was $359 at the time and the $40 extended warranty for 3 years would have been a great deal compared to now not having a working printer. It's been a great printer to this point, but I don't plan to pay that much and get less than 3 years out of it. It is only for home use, and is not overused or abused.

Thank you so much for all of your information, including the link to the part if I had needed it. You were a great wealth of information.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

No prob - (Sam's Club & WalMart = same source of product) - They do make newer models that do almost the same thing - the Photosmart C6280 has the scanner and photo editors (but not the negative & slide scanner) available, and continue having the networking option for about half that price these days, and they still use the #02 cartridges.

Good luck!

A-N


----------



## sailfishoney (Oct 27, 2008)

My printer never made noises but the screen reads ink system failure go to printer documents error #oxc18a0106. I have tried resetting it by unplugging power,take out ink for 2 minutes replug power install the ink again. repeated this 3 times. No luck. Is there anything else I can try before bring it to a repair shop? Thanks


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

What model printer is it?

A-N


----------



## sailfishoney (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi and thanks for responding. I have an hp 3310 all in one photosmart.I notice the wireless light is on and its never been on before. I use a usb cable. It will scan. It seem to start messing up when I tried to configure the fax machine and now I do not know how to undo what I did. I hope this all makes since. LOL


----------



## sailfishoney (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is what my printer screen says
error ocx18a0106 refer to system ducument. my husbands think it's has something to do with the black ink giving us trouble one day. Any help will be greatful. My husband is in a band and of all days for it to crash, just before a big show. If you want to check him out. Again thanks for the help!!
www.myspace.com/dragonhead777


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay - you can reset the system on the 3310 on the dashboard by going into the Menu system and choosing the DEFAULT setting - this would reset the machine to factory settings.

As for the error code, I have found a few 'fixes' online, and they all seem to fall under the same process - the code refers to a fault in the ink flow system (remember, the 3310 has the ink carts up front, and the printheads are way in the back on the end of a hose) specifically that the printheads are not getting ink. This could be from air in the line caused by removing the carts too much, or empty carts that should have been replaced. Cobbling together what they all suggest, they recommend...

1 - Turn off the printer
2 - Unplug the power to the printer
3 - Remove all ink cartridges
4 - While unplugged, press the power button to make sure the unit has discharged itself
5 - Wait 5 minutes
6 - Plug the machine back in and power it up - it should ask for ink cartridges
7 - Reinstall the ink cartridges

At this point, the error code should go away. If not, there could be a more serious problem with your machine.

A-N


----------



## sailfishoney (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I tried this a couple of times. As I am writing this I am trying it again. I will check the default setting too. Thanks I will get back with you with my end results. Peace


----------

